
Which Hollywood movies feature the most ridiculous code? - tankenmate
http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zxj487h
======
DrScump
More comments on earlier-posted version:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10553025)

------
pacnw
I though the scene in the Martian where the stereotyped math/programming wiz
plugged directly into the mainframes and finally got a big 'Calculations
Correct' prompt was pretty funny.
[http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/science/2015/10/04/1...](http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/science/2015/10/04/1-seeing-
red.html)

------
tankenmate
Hat tip to jgrahamc.

